

Show HN: Chrome SHA1 Checker – Check for upcoming SSL warnings (which and when) - bradleyfalzon
http://sha1affected.com

======
JetSpiegel

        dial tcp 128.199.252.50:443: connection refused

~~~
bradleyfalzon
Totes refused:

[root@www1 sha1affected]# telnet 128.199.252.50 443 Trying 128.199.252.50...
telnet: connect to address 128.199.252.50: Connection refused

~~~
JetSpiegel
Duh, I haven't noticed [http://sha1affected.com/](http://sha1affected.com/) is
HTTP-only.

